# Tark a month old now



## Connie J Covington (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice coloring!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwwww I love his markings around his eyes, such a cutie!!


----------



## Connie J Covington (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks!! I just love his colorings, too


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Tark is very cute and I love the name. I know you must be very excited. I'm waiting for a my puppy to grow up too (-: it's amazing how much they change week to week.


----------



## Connie J Covington (Oct 21, 2014)

Jayda said:


> Tark is very cute and I love the name. I know you must be very excited. I'm waiting for a my puppy to grow up too (-: it's amazing how much they change week to week.


Thank you and thank you  Yes, I am beyond excited waiting to bring him home. Your puppy is very very cute, too


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww he's very pretty. I love his markings too and he looks so soft and fluffy already.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

He has such a cute, serious expression! I love his name too


----------



## Connie J Covington (Oct 21, 2014)

I will be going to pick up Tark and bringing him home on Tuesday!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot even begin to express how excited I am!!!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How exciting,we need lots of pics


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness! You will have a blast. I've been enjoying Jewel so, so much. Good luck with your little one. PICS!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am thrilled for you because I know that you will be in total heaven!! I can't wait to watch him grow.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

That's awesome news! Nothing like the joy of a new chi puppy. Can't wait to see pics of him 😊


----------



## Connie J Covington (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you, everyone! I promise I will be posting pics


----------



## PatriciaQ (Nov 20, 2014)

Awwwww so cute. What an adorable little sweetheart you have there 😊


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahhhh so cute. yummmmmmm I could eat him lol


----------



## Connie J Covington (Oct 21, 2014)

Nite-nite!!! Hopefully, he will sleep the rest of the night now. He needs it after the busy fun filled day we had. Lots and lots of playtime!! Tark did so well his first day home. Eating and drinking plenty of food and water, listens to me so very well. I just couldn't stop hugging him. But, he didn't mind at all. I got lots and lots of kisses back


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

Super cute! More pictures are warranted!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

He's adorable! You must be really excited to finally have him home and it's good to hear the first day has gone well so far.  Hopefully the first night went great too with not too much crying.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

How sweet he is! You must be smitten, Hope you got some sleep last night!


----------



## Connie J Covington (Oct 21, 2014)

The night went very well. This morning though he was crying a lot. He misses waking up with his sisters and brothers, I'm thinking. But, after breakfast and lots of cuddling and some playtime, he's settling down. He's quiet now actually, all snuggled in resting on my lap.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

He is adorable!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Awww Tark, welcome home buddy and have a great life!


----------



## Connie J Covington (Oct 21, 2014)

The big guy can get up on the couch by himself already


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Connie J Covington said:


> The big guy can get up on the couch by himself already



Tark is adorable 💕. I bet you are in heaven! He is really cute and his marking are so unique. Is he a purebred chi?


----------



## Connie J Covington (Oct 21, 2014)

I am in heaven. And he is just an absolute angel  His daddy is a purebred chi. His mommy is a chi lhasa apso mix. What would that be called? A chilhasa?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Connie J Covington said:


> I am in heaven. And he is just an absolute angel  His daddy is a purebred chi. His mommy is a chi lhasa apso mix. What would that be called? A chilhasa?



What a beautiful mix. He just has the sweetest little face. Haha chilhasa lol I like it! So very happy for you. He's a lucky pup to have such a loving owner 😊


----------



## PatriciaQ (Nov 20, 2014)

What a little beauty you have there ☺


----------



## Connie J Covington (Oct 21, 2014)

Ahh thank you so much. His mommy (the "chilhasa" lol") is just beautiful. She looks like a long haired chi, with the hair being thicker and silkier looking.


----------



## Connie J Covington (Oct 21, 2014)

sig test 1..2..3..


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

He is a little darling! I'm so glad you are head over heels for him. <3 They absolutely change your life!!


----------



## Connie J Covington (Oct 21, 2014)

He's getting that cute gremlin look with the ears propping up 









(He's not quite sure about the chew stick at first lol)


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So cute. Love the new siggy


----------



## T.Elliott (Dec 4, 2014)

Cute over load!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

He is super cute!


----------

